

Cops Can Force You to Unlock Phone with Apple Touch ID, Judge Rules - blazespin
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/31/apple-touch-id-ruling_n_6083920.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592

======
venomsnake
Makes sense. The fun will be when we have moderately accurate methods to
extract information straight out of the brain (if your password is cAt and the
prosecution shows you pictures of animals and see which parts of the brain lit
when you see cow, dog and cat and guess that the password is feline in nature)

Then the fifth will have a hard time.

